

Ask HN: Feedback on my mobile motivation site - trickjarrett

Shove.mobi<p>I coded the majority of this in one evening. Spent a few days tweaking the code to make it display better, allow bookmarking of quotes, etc.<p>I am in a long journey to get healthy and undo the travesty I have laid upon my body. So with that I need some motivation. Shoves if you will...<p>I looked and looked for a widget to put on my phone that would load from my own custom list of quotes. To no avail. I don't know how to program Android so I turned to what I did know: web development. It's really a simple widget, not even a full webapp. But I hope it will take off and help others on their journey like mine.\<p>I have plans to split out into multiple Shoves for different types of motivation. We'll see where it goes :)<p>So what do you think? I haven't been able to test extensively on different mobile browsers so please let me know of any glitches or problems along the way.
======
slindstr
Pretty cool (and now bookmarked) - kinda like The Courage Wolf but in a more
serious light.

Looks great on my iPhone! Also, I'm not sure if you've got an Apple developer
license, but if you do you could submit this to the Apple Web Apps list for
more exposure - go to <http://www.apple.com/webapps/> and there's a link on
the right that says "Submitting Applications"

------
cantbecool
Looks and works good. I like the quote "Strength is the product of struggle."

------
trickjarrett
Clickable: <http://shove.mobi>

------
kiriappeee
Tested on chrome. works fine. tested on htc desire. didn't work. Browser
version webkit 3.1 . I swiped.. tapped.. swiped.. several times. Then it
suddenly started changing and all the taps and swipes happened with a really
delayed reaction.

Oh but i like the site a lot! :) cheers

~~~
trickjarrett
Hmmm, I haven't run into any lag issues yet. It may because I try to be fancy
and do transition effects when I may just need to switch out the text. Thanks
for the bug report.

